# Bixslade Stone Mine



## crickleymal (Mar 31, 2012)

This mine is in the Pennant Sandstone and is in a disused quarry Adjacent to the main and active quarry. Rumour has it that there may be stone mining startng up again although by the look of things the quarry face is going to be taken back another 30 yards.

Calcite flow and a ceiling securing bolt






More ceiling supports




















The sheer size of the chambers can be seen in this photo


----------



## King Al (Mar 31, 2012)

Good stuff crickleymal can't believe the size of that chamber!


----------



## kevsy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

Looking good,well captured.


----------



## Landsker (Mar 31, 2012)

Looks good.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 31, 2012)

nice calcite formation,thanks for sharing.


----------

